# So/Sx and Sx/So, how do you experience the Self Preservation Instinct?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?
2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? 
3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you? 
4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?
5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?
6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? 
7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?*

Average is my guess. It depends much on what kind of 'hurt' we are talking about, I do discover bruises and small cuts on myself not knowing where they came from. Hitting the toe I feel directly of course.

*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? *

Not very much, and not too well. I do change things that are easy to change though.

*3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you? *

Financially I desire to find myself in a position where I don't have to think about if I can afford something or not unless it's expensive. And when unexpected costs comes I want to feel that I just can throw some money on it and it will be fine. Money and I don't cooperate.

*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*

Does university level of education count? I am not doing it for that purpose, but they both align in this case. Plus, I will be able to avoid getting a "real" job, that's the best part.

*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?*

No lol. I have brief periods where I am really good at saving in case of the risk of being broke for the remainder month, just to go back to not thinking about it again. I don't like money and I hate that I need it.

*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? *

Yes... But I don't pay much attention to that. I will often just go hungry instead of putting down the effort to cook. It's too much of a hassle for doing something I would do out of necessity and not enjoyment.

*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*

Somewhat, like I hate the feeling of being restrained by clothes, polo necks feels strangling. I'm mainly trying to avoid being physically uncomfortable. It's nice to feel physically comfortable and cozy sometimes.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Inguz
thank you for sharing =)





> Financially I desire to find myself in a position where I don't have to think about if I can afford something or not unless it's expensive. And when unexpected costs comes I want to feel that I just can throw some money on it and it will be fine. Money and I don't cooperate.


I can relate to this. it's important to me that I gain skills, resources and security, but it's what I can do with them that's really important. people who constantly gain skills and hoard resources confuse me 

how much you enjoy life X how long it lasts = total satisfaction.



> Does university level of education count? I am not doing it for that purpose, but they both align in this case.


sort of. you're doing an Sp-ish activity, but your reasons don't sound Sp. I've noticed a lot of Sp last types in college follow thinking along the lines of 
"I'm just following my passions"
"I love learning for the sake of learning" (particularly if they're NT)
"I can't force myself to do something I don't love"



> Plus, I will be able to avoid getting a "real" job, that's the best part.


that's very Sp last (and NF :tongue: )


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> sort of. you're doing an Sp-ish activity, but your reasons don't sound Sp. I've noticed a lot of Sp last types in college follow thinking along the lines of
> "I'm just following my passions"
> "I love learning for the sake of learning" (particularly if they're NT)
> "I can't force myself to do something I don't love"


Lol, I can relate to those. Makes me wonder. :bored:


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?*








*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well?*
Yes  kind of very health concious. (exercise, vitamins, getting myself under the knife if needed).
*3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you?*
Yupp, trying to figure that shit out now.
*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*
All the time, I need to survive damn it, that means making money, skill=more money. I can only learn what I love thou.
*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?*
Absolutely. I'm stingy, efficient and practical. I hate wasting money.
*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance?*
More or less, I can take care of myself.
*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*
o.o depends on how lazy I am. I like comfort.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

1) I'm pretty good at sucking it up. Sometimes I notice little cuts out of nowhere that I couldn't feel otherwise.

2) I definitely try to, it doesn't hurt to be in good shape. 

3) Definitely. No money = no fun. I do wanna give filmmaking a shot, but I'm not dumb, I'm definitely gonna pursue an MBA either way.

4) Not really.

5) Hell no.

6) That's a tough one, I can't say. I'm a wuss when it comes to getting my hands dirty, and you pretty much have to in that type of situation.

7) It's important of course, but not that big of an issue.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Id say im 80% sure that Im SP last; maybe this will be a good test of that.

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?*
I have high pain tolerance to a fault; I've given myself serious injuries over the years by overtraining, etc.

*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? *
I would say I am bad at prevention yet quite good at problem solving in order to deal with/overcome any afflictions I end up getting. The last year especially I've been making extra efforts to get better at this kind of thing. 
Beyond that I go from periods where I work out fairly regularly to often long periods where I completely forget to at all. When it comes to hygiene I am really horrible; when I lived alone I literally gave myself bronchitis by not vacuuming enough.

*3) Are financial and career security significant concerns for you? *
I would say career security is more significant to me; I really want to get my career off the ground before Im too old. Financially I want to be secure but it I dont think about it often.

*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*
It is a recurring drive of mine, but I dont follow through on it as often as Id like. For instance I buy lots of books to develop certain skills but never get around to reading most of them.

*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?*
Short answer is no, but I feel like if I made it a priority I could be.

*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? *
Yes, but I dont use these skills as often as I should. When Im travelling and surviving is more immediate I feel really competent at it.

*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*
Really quite important, I notice temperature changes a lot more than most people (this is one of the reasons I wonder if I might be SO last.) But, if there is a reason to "muscle through" a situation I am great at doing that.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Actually, after writing this and reading your instinctual test thread I'm very uncertain. I will say my secondary instinct is undecided.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Swordsman, these threads are really great! Recently I've been doubting that I'm SP last since I relate to both SP last and SX last and different parts of So/Sp and So/Sx. After reading these, however, I feel I somewhat agree with the SX last posters but this thread is clearly my home. My SX may be weak but it sure as hell isn't as weak as my SP. Here goes:


*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?
*Sometimes I'm very sensitive and sometimes not so much. I often find bruises on myself with no idea how they got there. This one time I had a scratch down my hand that looked like I'd been attacked by a cat but I couldn't remember how I did it. I am a very small, thin person though so I get knocked about pretty easy and it's hard not to notice. 
*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? *
I go through phases of, "I need to sort this shit out." Usually it's not because I'm concerned with my health but because I wanna look sexy, though LOL. If I'm going to the gym it's because I saw someone with a sweet toned ass and decided I want one like that as opposed to me being concerned that I'm unfit.
*3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you?* 
Well I'm currently not employed (student) but am financially stable so I don't really think about it. I guess eventually I would like a stable job with steady income but so do most people. 
*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*
Um, no. I'm going to University currently but I'm not doing a course that opens itself up to a lot of careers. I've never really learned how to cook and most things I do I work on a whim, make it up as I go along and hope I'm not using bleach to clean something I'm not supposed to, haha! I don't drive and if I did it would be for the SX driving fast down an empty lane sort of thing rather than security. 
*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?*
Heh. I mentioned above that I'm financially stable. The reason for this is because my parents set up a trust fund which I've had access to for a year now. It's not that big and was simply to give me a bit of security come University and I suppose to help them out financially since they don't have to keep throwing money at me every time I wanna eat. But, uh, I never really had that much money before and well I'm surprised how little that amount was in terms of living. At first I thought I could just go out partying and buying cool stuff all the time and still have enough to live on. Let's just say that I'm either going to need a job next year or live VERY modestly. 
*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? *
I can take care of myself. Taking care of myself properly is a different matter, I suppose. I'm usually not stupid about it though.
*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*
Immensely. Though this is probably my socionics Si base. Possibly the fact that I'm a nine. I don't like to put too much effort into things.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?*
Not really sensitive, don't think, not something I think about much; take a pain killer, move on. I expect I notice when I get hurt, how do you not.

*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? *
Inconsistently so. I'm relatively healthy with what I eat, when I do eat, I kinda have to be. I can be neglectful though.

*3) Are financial and career security significant concerns for you?* 
Only in a basic 'need this to survive in this society' way. I like money enough to not want to drop off the grid and go against our system of interdependent work-money-play cycle.

*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*
Not too sure I know what that means. I study things that are relevant to my work and therefore allow for promotion, which would theoretically come with more pay, it's kinda inconsequential though.

*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?*
No. It's a forced thing I do, savings are put somewhere I can't access. I'm great with spending it though! Basically, if I have it; I'll use it. If I do not; I get on just as fine.

*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? *
Yes. Not that I care about it.

*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*
Important enough. How does one gauge that though, what would I be comparing it to?


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

bombsaway said:


> Swordsman, these threads are really great! Recently I've been doubting that I'm SP last since I relate to both SP last and SX last and different parts of So/Sp and So/Sx. After reading these, however, I feel I somewhat agree with the SX last posters but this thread is clearly my home. My SX may be weak but it sure as hell isn't as weak as my SP. Here goes:
> 
> 
> *1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?
> ...


Ah, you and I sound so similar. ^_^ hehe

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?* Yes, I am. I don't like pain. I kind of wonder if that's why I'm sp-last to begin with; I'm too sensitive to the material world and would rather be in my head, in a sense. 

*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well?* No. I'm skinny because I forget to eat at all some days. I love to exercise, though; I like the fresh air, I'm kind of a naturalist. And I pay attention to hair, skin products, like bubble baths, etc.

*3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you?* Not nearly as much as they should be. I started going to college because I figure I've got to get a job somehow. I'm interested in psychology obviously, so I decided to major in psychology. I don't know what I'll do with my degree, though. I can't make plans to save my life.

*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?* Well, that's why I'm in college, basically. Most of the skills I build, though, they're for enjoyment's sake. I mean that's why I'm a psychology major; it's something I enjoy.

*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?* Yes and no... On the one hand I know less about money than anybody, but on the other hand I'm close to being the opposite of materialistic so I just don't spend much money by nature.

*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance?* Not really. I have a very "put on your big girl pants and deal with it" mentality instinctively when I'm under stress, though, so I can adapt when I really need to. I consider myself fragile, though.

*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?* I notice a lot of little things, like temperature and odors and sweat and such. I can cope with them fine, though, unless I'm in a really awful mood.


----------



## jessnic (May 13, 2013)

1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?
I am queasy with blood, etc. but if I am hurt I usually just suck it up and move on. I don't make a big deal of things.

2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well?
I am pretty health conscious and I take care of myself relatively well, but I didn't when I was little. I make sure I eat well-portioned meals and I eat a lot of fruits etc.

3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you? 
Yes, I am worried about getting and keeping a job that I love, but I don't care about having a lot of money - as long as I'm doing something that means a lot to me I'm fine. 

4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living? 
I don't really know yet, since I'm still in college... I think I would, though, since I'll probably be passionate about my job.

5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently? 
I am not a very materialistic person and I am very good at controlling how much money I spend. I used to not be, though, but I've grown with the attitude that "I don't _need_ anything" and as soon as I leave the store I'm not going to think about the thing I wanted to buy.

6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? 
Honestly i don't know how I would survive if there was an apocalypse/zombie attack  I would need to depend on others to tell me what to do haha.

7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable? 
I mean I like being comfortable (who doesn't?) but I'm not one to complain if someone reclines their seats too far on an airplane and stays like that for 5 hours. If I'm temporarily uncomfortable it's not a big deal.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?*
Not sensitive, I used to bake a lot but not notice when I got burned.

*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? *
I could take care myself a whole lot better. I think I do more than most people but enough to keep me healthy. I run, play squash and do yoga because I love the feeling of it but my sleep habits are generally out of whack and while I normally eat properly, I tend to go through long periods of bad habits.

*3) Are financial or career security significant concerns for you?* 
Yeah, I don’t like the idea of having enough to get by; I need more than to satisfy my whims. 

*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*
I do, as with question 3, only so I can have more time and money to satisfy my impulses.

*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?*
Not really. I’m much better than a lot of people when I apply myself but I do tend to get carried away at times. I’m good at investing when it's very important to me, though.

*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? *
I can always look after myself but I don’t think I’d be very good at it if I had to look after someone else too.

*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*
As long as people aren’t in my personal space, not very. I worked in a job that required you to be on your feet and moving all the time hence there were few seats. My co-workers and employer used to get tired and sit down anyway. They'd always comment on how I was the only person that didn’t sit down to do any task. I just didn't feel uncomfortable.


----------



## yamidemonwolf (Feb 13, 2013)

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?
*I've been told by others that being able to inflict the wounds I do on myself without noticing, scratching holes in my skin, In middle school I colored a symbol on my hand black with pencil until the skin went sort of numb, I end up with mystery wounds and scratches a lot and got injured a lot as a child, though never serious wounds like breaking a bone. I'd say despite that though I like to whine and whimper over minor pain if I'm around people.
also... masochism.

*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? *
More or less not? at all? I try to be once in a while but I'm too lazy for it. Consistently taking care of myself takes too much work and I could really care less.

*3) Are financial and career security significant concerns for you? 
*Yes.. because i'll probably not have either? like everyone in a while I feel really sad that i've done nothing with my life and felt like I should have cared more when I was young. I'm 19 going on 20 and I don't have a GED yet... but then, the lazy thing, it's never on my mind and I don't care that much, it isn't as if it would be impossible for me to get if I actually bothered to set it up.

*4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?
*No? I invest time in what I think improves my living, which are things that change how my friends see me, being a better writer, being better at video games, just because those are things I enjoy and enjoy doing with others.

*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?
*Hmm.... I try and get a return on investment but I don't usually? ah hah like charging people interest on lended money only to never see a penny? I'm bad with money, I think hard how to get the best out of what i have, like buying the best brands of things and best quality for the price, but I still spend it like it's going out of style.

*6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? 
*Probably not XD I mean... I've done enough camping and things to know how to clean water to drink?

*7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?
*Only one of the most important things. I decided for a year in middle school that I would only wear sweatpants because jeans weren't comfortable, and to this day I won't wear anything uncomfortable, I love having soft comfy things and being able to relax.


----------



## pepe (May 8, 2012)

Sx/?/?

*1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt?*
I can take pain for long time without taking proper medicine. I tolerate it in large extent. After few days of continuous pain I resort to Doctor
*2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? 
*I have episodes of me being very health conscious and was string about my diet. Sometimes I think it was my sx instinct who had fallen in love with health issues. Read a lot of diet, exercises and became sort of expert. Used to run up to 6 miles every day which used to make me thrilled and energized. Last such episode was couple of years ago. As of now, I am couch potato. But conscious enough to park my vehicle far away to make myself walk or use stairs whenever possible. 
* 3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you? 
*Not really. I am aware of them but somehow they do not become priority in my day to day life. 
* 4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?*
Invest time and resources to keep myself updated only to help my team and my projects. They may indirectly help me to keep my standard of living. But my primary intention is not to invest time and resources to improve standard of living. Spending time here in PC counts as well?
*5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?
*This is really embarrassing. I understand them well. Based on my suggestions my friends made good money from their investments. But certainly I am not active myself to manage my finances. 
* 6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? *
I am not sure how to answer this question
* 7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?*
I certainly make myself physically comfortable when I am alone. But can be fussy if somebody in group gives lots of attention to comforts and other "SP" stuff.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

1) How sensitive are you to pain? Are you quick to notice when you get hurt? Depends. I have a fairly high pain tolerance, but my feet have always been ultra sensitive to pain for some reason, and I'm quick to notice.
2) How health conscious are you? Do you take care of yourself well? 
Probably better than the average person because I've been raised to eat healthy food. But I still forget to eat, cheat on food I'm allergic to, and I like to ignore knowing what I'm eating as much as possible when I'm eating out.
3) Are financial are career security significant concerns for you? 
To an extent. I don't care that much about money, but I don't want to be out on the streets.
4) Do you invest time and resources into building skills which will improve your standard of living?
Yeah, if I have a good enough reason to.
5) Are you good at saving money, investing it and/or spending it efficiently?
Yes and no. I mostly save money, but I don't keep track of it aside from that. I could never tell you how much I have in the bank, or in my checking account. I don't make purchases though without being very decided about the purchase.
6) Do you consider yourself adept at survival and self reliance? 
as much as the average person. I see no reason why I don't have the ability to keep myself safe. It depends what we're talking about here. Socially I'm very adept at dealing with things on my own-getting jobs etc. I wouldn't say my wilderness survival is wonderful, but I could always learn. In fact it sounds exciting. 
7) How important is it for you to be physically comfortable?
mildly. I force myself through all sorts of pain and bad weather all the time. I guess you get used to it after a while.


----------

